# Anglerdemo gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik



## Wollebre (22. Februar 2017)

Lese zufällig den folgenden Thread im Nachbarforum.

http://forum.angelsport.de/unsere-a...ch-85/angler-demonstrieren-auf-fehmarn-12129/

 Wer die Initiatoren sind etc. ist mir nicht bekannt.
 Wer hat mehr Hintergrundwissen?

 Gruß

 Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik*

Ich.

Demnäxt mehr hier.

Bis dahin mal dicht um Spekulationen nicht Tür und Tor zu öffnen..


----------

